# Warm Welcome To S. Mehinder Singh Ji From Pakistan



## Neutral Singh (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ik-Onkaar sat naam kartaa purkh nirbha-o nirvair 
akaal moorat ajoonee saibhan gur parsaad*

Sadhsangat 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa

Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


Thanks for giving this opportunity to introduce myself.

My name is Mehinder Singh, lives in karachi, Pakistan, did MBA in finance a student of Associated Chartered Accountants in England, married, have two childeren and work with the world's biggest oil exploration and marketing companies in Pakistan as an accountant.

The objective is to learn Gurmat and work with this sangat for a better learning of Sache Patshah, Hazra Hazoor, Sahib, Satguru, Guru Granth Sahib Ji service and Sikh history.

The belief in me is that Sikhisim is a universal religion and his followers faith on peace, respect, learning, working together, love and acceptance of different or opposite ideas.

Anyone from this sangat or others are always welcome to know more about me.


Regards


Gurpanth's servant
Mehinder Singh
Karachi, Pakistan

*Personal details *:

Ø I firmly believe in Hazra Hazoor Satguru Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Ø The Khalsa Panth as the representatives of Satguru Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Ø I respect the diverse cultures and scriptures of other faiths.

Ø I respect individuals having difference or opposite opinion.

Ø I wish the world to be a peaceful place.

Ø The objective is to promote the learning of Gurmat.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 1, 2005)

Akaal Purakh dee fauj 

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh


----------



## S|kH (Jan 1, 2005)

Wait...are YOU Mehinder Singh? Or are you welcoming Mehinder Singh?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 1, 2005)

LOL S|kH !! You will not spare anybody ?? Mehinder Singh Ji had PMed his introduction so i posted it here for you all... LOL


----------



## lion (Jan 2, 2005)

wellcome Bhai Mehinder Singh ji,enjoy your stay here,and stay in chardi kalaa!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.


I know veer Mahinder Singh from other forums. a most warm and hearty welcome to veer ji on this forum too.  You will find that this Forum is definitely the one for you as we are all equals here and all learning in an atmosphere of cordiality and love for all.

Jarnail singh


----------



## Singhstah (Jan 2, 2005)

welcome ji


----------



## Platinum007 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice to have you, i hope to learn a lot from you


btw, my study plan also includes a MBA in the near future, God willing


----------



## Platinum007 (Jan 17, 2005)

btw, if your in pakistan whats up with the India flag?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 18, 2005)

btw welcome platinum  

and btw i have clarified the situation in the post #4 in this thread 

Have a nice time and enjoy !!


----------

